# On Key Seniors



## RWTM (Dec 5, 2021)

Will the DC’s be rolling out On Key Seniors in 2022?


----------



## RWTM (Dec 5, 2021)

Kostin said:


> Will the DC’s be rolling out On Key Seniors in 2022?


If so I’ll be the first to apply


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 6, 2021)

All buildings will be going to On key seniors next year. Definitely something I would roll up to whomever yours ends up being.


----------



## Luck (Dec 7, 2021)

Mine already has them. 
Except ours is already out of the role for a different role so we don't have a senior on our key. 
But considering we also don't actually have anyone in any of the upper management positions either SOM is a backseat priority right now I guess.


----------



## DC Diva (Dec 7, 2021)

How is that going to drive continuity and consistency within the departments?  We have OM’s all over the place now with their expectations, but at least with an SOM, there is some show of fair and consistent expectations across the board, that we are all held to the same basic standard.  SOM running a key, will not have the same level of expectation for any one department, as OM‘s won’t be held accountable to the same standards within their teams.  The same person who brainstormed “let’s hire sight unseen based off questions on the application” must also be behind this.  Rather than trying to keep one SOM happy and folllow their vision, OM will now turn into pseudo politicians, trying to walk the line with all of them, good and bad.  So my job is gonna suck even more in 2022.  GREAT.


----------



## WHS (Dec 7, 2021)

So what exactly is an on key senior?


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Dec 7, 2021)

GuestServiceICryEve said:


> So what exactly is an on key senior?


Each key has an som instead of each department. What dc diva is describing is exactly what is happening. So much for “standardization”.


----------



## WHS (Dec 7, 2021)

Dcnewb4now said:


> Each key has an som instead of each department. What dc diva is describing is exactly what is happening. So much for “standardization”.


Oh.  Then I guess my DC already had this as our SOM is assigned to all of A1.  Thanks


----------



## ManMythMachine (Dec 11, 2021)

DC Diva said:


> How is that going to drive continuity and consistency within the departments?  We have OM’s all over the place now with their expectations, but at least with an SOM, there is some show of fair and consistent expectations across the board, that we are all held to the same basic standard.  SOM running a key, will not have the same level of expectation for any one department, as OM‘s won’t be held accountable to the same standards within their teams.  The same person who brainstormed “let’s hire sight unseen based off questions on the application” must also be behind this.  Rather than trying to keep one SOM happy and folllow their vision, OM will now turn into pseudo politicians, trying to walk the line with all of them, good and bad.  So my job is gonna suck even more in 2022.  GREAT.




MOAR LEADERS?  

What could go wrong?

Each key does its own thing now.  

I'm sure this won't hurt!

Since we don't have all team meetings, anyone can say anyone told anyone anything because there's no large group of witnesses to call bullshit.


----------



## FrankM0421 (Dec 11, 2021)

So end of last year or beginning of this year we went from 1 OM per dept per key to 2 oms per dept per key.  Wasn't good enough so they added 2 leads per dept to help those OM's.  Now we are going from 1 SOM for the entire building to one per key.  All year we went from not having enough people to get out of overtime to now having too many people and not enough work but still scheduled OT.


I'm assuming corporate thinks people don't want to stay because a lack of management or if they have more people looking over everyone's shoulders it will increase productivity and make being stuck in a warehouse for 10-12 hours more pleasant...  Most of us aren't rocket scientists because we don't have the mental capacity for it.  Just because we all have a brain doesn't mean were capable of using them the same way. Just because people can walk in the front door doesn't mean they can walk for 12 hours.  You have a set of standards that you set from similarities between your current top employees then set your hiring requirements below that and hope those that meet your requirements can be improved on.   ATM moments target is using shit to sort shit and a result everything is covered in shit.


----------



## InboundDCguy (Dec 11, 2021)

FrankM0421 said:


> Now we are going from 1 SOM for the entire building to one per key.


There wasn’t 1 SOM for the building, there was 1 per department (5).
The number of SOMs doesn’t change, they’re just responsible for every department on a certain key now.


----------



## FrankM0421 (Dec 12, 2021)

InboundDCguy said:


> There wasn’t 1 SOM for the building, there was 1 per department (5).
> The number of SOMs doesn’t change, they’re just responsible for every department on a certain key now.




We only have one SOM for the whole warehouse guy.  When we went 2 OM's per dept the OM wars it started was so damn annoying the PC's started acting as on key SOM's.


----------



## Hal (Dec 12, 2021)

FrankM0421 said:


> We only have one SOM for the whole warehouse guy.  When we went 2 OM's per dept the OM wars it started was so damn annoying the PC's started acting as on key SOM's.


How? You should have had a WHS SOM, an OB SOM, an IB SOM, an MBP/MLP SOM and an E&F SOM.


----------



## RWTM (Dec 13, 2021)

Hal said:


> How? You should have had a WHS SOM, an OB SOM, an IB SOM, an MBP/MLP SOM and an E&F SOM.


That’s how we operate


----------



## RWTM (Dec 13, 2021)

GuestServiceICryEve said:


> So what exactly is an on key senior?


A SOM from what i got


----------



## Hal (Dec 14, 2021)

Current DC Hierarchy is Warehouse Workers/Associates > Lead Warehouse Workers > Operations Managers > Senior Operations Managers > Operations Director > Site Director. 

Operations Managers are are split up by department and shift. Senior Operations were specifically department based but now they will be key specific and all the OMs on that key will report to them. So instead if an Outbound SOM or Inbound SOM you'd have a B1 and B2 SOM.


----------



## RWTM (Dec 15, 2021)

Hal said:


> Current DC Hierarchy is Warehouse Workers/Associates > Lead Warehouse Workers > Operations Managers > Senior Operations Managers > Operations Director > Site Director.
> 
> Operations Managers are are split up by department and shift. Senior Operations were specifically department based but now they will be key specific and all the OMs on that key will report to them. So instead if an Outbound SOM or Inbound SOM you'd have a B1 and B2 SOM.


Makes sense. I think our SOM is coming to B1 & B2 at the beginning of the year and A1 & A2 will get a new SOM.


----------

